# Oneness vs. Trinity debate show



## polemic_turtle (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.johnankerberg.org/catalog/product519.html

Has anyone seen this? I heard about it in my searches and this is really something to have, if you're wanting to confront this issue. WOW.

I'd never seen either Dr. Walter Martin or Dr. Calvin Beisner before, but they have both played the man and have really made a lot of sense in their defense of the Triune God.

In a way, this is really frustrating. "Deal with '_pros_' being a personal preposition" "I never said I disparage Greek scholarship!" "Why aren't you dealing with '_pros_'?" "Whatever the Greek says here, what about the OT? It says that God created the world ALONE!" etc, etc

Very helpful. That Dr. Beisner guy is slick. I'd like to know more about him in the future.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 1, 2007)

For some reason this site is blocked by my company.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Mar 1, 2007)

Believe me, you're missing out this time! Perhaps you can try it again at home.

I'm currently watching program 5; the Oneness fellows just mentioned the early church and Dr. Martin just smiled and mentioned that "Cal" had written quite a lot upon that and that his( Dr. Martin ) doctoral dissertation was upon the heresies which tormented the church for the first 5 centuries. They were quite welcome to discuss the topic, if they so wished. 

I've ordered all 9 programs and will probably purchase it again on DVD for lending it to friends when and if the right time comes up. These orthodox fellows know what I need to know! Who else has ever told me that the "plurality of majesty" concept was created in the 13th century A.D. by kings who wished to communicated a divine right? If true, then Gen. 1:1 begins Holy Writ with a glimpse of the Holy Trinity! WOW! Praise the Lord for His wise gifts to His church! Scholarship! Incredible familiarity with the Scriptures! Full leveraging of the orginal languages! Praise God Triune!

Just so you know, I've been trying to deal with this particular error for some months now. This whole thing ( Oneness in its modern manifestation ) started from a misunderstanding of Matthew 28:19's singular "name" and after that Christology, soteriology, eschatology, and other doctrines have slipped and fallen to their knees in forced worship of this new interpretation / hermeneutic. It has far reaching consequences which I'm only beginning to understand.


----------

